# ETL and TL reference policy?



## Doctor (Oct 15, 2020)

I currently have left Target and have applied for another job. One of the requirements that are needed was a reference from 2 manager positions of my previous job. Since Target is the only job I went in and ask my TL and my ETL on if they could be my manager references. My former TL gladly accepted seemingly not knowing the mystery policy. Upon asking my ETL she stated that it is against any manager policy to be a reference. This is utterly absurd in my opinion.  If this is true I am wondering what the policy exactly states or if any of you have experienced this same thing? I can only hope that the other company can understand if this is in fact a true statement. I used to work at a Massachusetts target if that helps.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 15, 2020)

I don’t doubt that your TL didn’t know this policy, in all my years at Spot it was never mentioned to me. I learned that Spot doesn’t allow leadership to write letters of recommendation on TBR. The way I understand it, a leader is not allowed to give a reference as a Target leader, but can give a personal reference. One of the HR folks on this site can tell you for sure and give you all the details. Good luck!


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 15, 2020)

Target provides a Employment Vertification service.  It will provide this company dates of your employment and thats about it.

I had to go through a thorough state govt background check.  Friends, familes, and employers would be interviewed in person or over phone in 2009.  I just gave them the Verification # and explained Target's policy.

Only old school businesses or small businesses may do actual reference checks.  Most companies now will have a 3rd party service that will send out notifications to verify employment dates, what was the persons relation to you, maybe reasons for leaving a company, and a rating on skills.  2-5 minute questionnaire.  Thats how my last 2 IT jobs have been.

If you have any TLs that are no longer with the company or will do it on the down-low; off company time.  Then do it.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 15, 2020)

Just like @Black Sheep 214 said, your Leaders can provide a personal reference but not a professional one. This is something that I’ve had to educate many Leaders on. My ETL and I have given several personal references for former TMs/Leaders.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 15, 2020)

Doctor said:


> I currently have left Target and have applied for another job. One of the requirements that are needed was a reference from 2 manager positions of my previous job. Since Target is the only job I went in and ask my TL and my ETL on if they could be my manager references. My former TL gladly accepted seemingly not knowing the mystery policy. Upon asking my ETL she stated that it is against any manager policy to be a reference. This is utterly absurd in my opinion.  If this is true I am wondering what the policy exactly states or if any of you have experienced this same thing? I can only hope that the other company can understand if this is in fact a true statement. I used to work at a Massachusetts target if that helps.



They can't provide references as a Target employee because too many people are stupid and say illegal things, mainly illegal discrimination.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 16, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Just like @Black Sheep 214 said, your Leaders can provide a personal reference but not a professional one. This is something that I’ve had to educate many Leaders on. My ETL and I have given several personal references for former TMs/Leaders.


Just curious - what’s the difference if the only place you know them from is Target?


----------



## Jenim12 (Oct 16, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Just curious - what’s the difference if the only place you know them from is Target?


It's the same as the social media policy. The distinction is the generic "all opinions expressed here are my own views and do not necessarily represent the views of Target". 

In Target's eyes, there is a difference between a recommendation from Xanatos, the person vs a recommendation from Starbucks TL at Txxxx. They feel it removes the liability from Target if it came from you, as a person, instead of you, as a representative of Target.


----------

